
Gping: Ping, but with a graph - orf
https://github.com/orf/gping
======
jakhead
This reminds me of mtr:
[http://ss64.com/bash/mtr.html](http://ss64.com/bash/mtr.html)

------
sikhnerd
I've been using a similar script for years and found it very useful -
[http://denilson.sa.nom.br/prettyping/](http://denilson.sa.nom.br/prettyping/)

------
pavs
Was hoping for a smokeping alternative. Looks nice like nload but not as
useful as mtr. Mtr not only tells you the latency but also gives you the route
and where exactly the loss is happening. (Minus the graph)

~~~
luto
mtr gives you a graph. press d, for display.

~~~
mdewinter
This is nice, thanks!

------
42wim
Made something similar, but for pinging multiple hosts at the same time -
[https://github.com/42wim/gomphs](https://github.com/42wim/gomphs)

